# Mückenlarven in Regentonnen "eleminieren" ?



## Tinky (24. Apr. 2014)

Hallo!

hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee...

ich habe an 2 Fallrohren vom Dach Regentonnen stehen...das Wasser nutze ich zur Gartenbewässerung.
Die Tonnen werden nie zu 100% entleert...im Laufe des Jahres entwickeln sich darin hunderte (tausende?) Mückenlarven heran. Es sind zwar Deckel auf den Tonnen, die aber nicht ganz abschliessen da die Fallrohre da durchgeführt sind.
Frage: da ich die Larven nicht herauskeschen kann um sie zu verfüttern - gint es ein "hausmittel" gegen die Larven? Ein möglichst wenig schädliches, da wie gesagt das Wasser im Garten weiterverwendet wird?

Grüße Bastian


----------



## Patrick K (24. Apr. 2014)

Setz ein Goldie rein in zwei drei Tagen sind keine Larven mehr da

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Justus1 (24. Apr. 2014)

Bei www.geprueft.de/ kann ich Schädlingsbekämpfer in meiner Gegend suchen, ich würde was gegen die Larven tun, ansonsten nisten die sich bei dir noch Ewigkeiten ein.
Neulich hatte ich erst einen Schädlingsbekämpfer da, der mir die Bienen unterm Dach verjagt hat....


----------



## Mario09 (24. Apr. 2014)

Huhu,
ich würde "Bacillus thuringiensis israelensis" als Präperat kaufen (rein biologisch ist ein bakterium, und auch im gartenteich einsetzbar) gibt es von Neudorff und vielen anderen herstellern .... ( bei uns in Österreich gibt es das Mittel im Lagerhaus) ...

Das Neudorff Profi-Portal: Neudomück

lg Mario


----------



## Digicat (24. Apr. 2014)

Servus Bastian

Warum machst den Deckel nicht dicht oder nimmst du mit der Gießkanne das Wasser aus der Tonne.
Ich meine von oben eintauchen und nicht über einen an der Tonne montierten Wasserhahn.

Mittelchen würde ich keine verwenden, wenn da noch so oft "Biologisch" drauf steht.

Habt Ihr eine Mückenplage durch die Tonnen ?

Da würde ich eher eben die Tonnen dicht machen ...


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Apr. 2014)

__ Moderlieschen, zwei pro Tonne und ab und zu dann füttern.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Apr. 2014)

Hi Bastian,

warum kannste sie net mit nem feinen Aquarienkescher rausfischen und an die Fische im Teich weitergeben

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Apr. 2014)

Franks Metode würde ich auch nutzen.


----------



## Sternenstaub (24. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Bastian ,
und wenn das alles nix hilft oder zu aufwändig ist dann kannst du auch zwei drei Tropfen Spüli in die Tonne machen so dass die Oberflächenspannung weggeht dann ertrinken die Larven und du hast ruhe.

LG Angelika


----------



## Mario09 (24. Apr. 2014)

gg vorher alle über fischhaltung und artgerecht labbern aber die ersten ratschläge setze einen goldi oder __ moderlieschen ihn ein dunkles fass  .... aber ein rein bakterielles produkt  ist böse  ja ja 

lg


----------



## libsy (25. Apr. 2014)

Ich mache es so wie Frank schreibt. Die gibt es als Futter im Teich und zu Hause im Aquarium. Meine Fische zu Hause sind da wie verrückt darauf und ich habe noch nie erlebt das eine Mücke entstanden ist.


----------



## Tinky (25. Apr. 2014)

Hallo!
Danke für die vielen Ratschläge!
Also "dicht" bekomme ich den Deckel nicht.
Zu einen sind die Deckel leicht deformiert - d.h. die schliessen nicht korrekt ab, so dass da immer noch ausreichend Platz für die Mücken ist da hineinzufliegen.

Wasser entnehme ich nur "von oben" mit Eimer oder Gieskanne.
Kann dann beobachten, dass zig Larven blitzschnell runterzuppeln wenn ich mich nähere bzw. den Deckel öffne.
Ich habe unten in den Tonnen ein paar schwere Steine bzw. kaputte Waschbetonplatten damit sie im leeren oder fast leeren Zustand nicht umkippen bei Wind.
Eingraben wollte ich Sie nicht damit der Rand "höher" liegt Kinder nicht so leicht Gefahr laufen da kopfüber hineinzufallen.
D.h. also auch wenn ich mit Eimer und Kanne abschöpfe bleiben immer 4-8 cm. Schmodderwasser am Boden durch die unregelmässig liegenden Steine.
Ich werde mal künftig versuchen mit Käscher die Larven herauszubekommen und vielleicht alle paar Wochen mal die Steine rausholen und die Tonnen restlos leeren...dann sollten die Larven ja auch hinüber sein...
Letztes Jahr hatten wir unangenehm viele Mücken...war praktisch nicht möglich ungeschützt auf der Terasse zu sitzen in den Abendstunden 
Klar da hatten wir auch das Hochwasser im Frühjahr und vielleicht daher die hohe Population...aber ich möchte durch die Tonnen einfach nicht zusätzlich hunderte Mücken heranziehen...
dachte es gibt da sowas wie "Backpulver" oder so, dass echt nicht belastend für Mensch und Tier ist.
Das Wasser wird auch zum Spielen von Kindern genutzt...Wasserbahn...Wasserpistolen...Matschen usw...daher keine Chemie...
Und Fische setze ich da auch nicht ein  die tun mir dann doch Leid in so einem dunklen Bottich! 
Spüli probiere ich mal...das sollte ja nicht so belasten.
Danke und Grpße Bastian


----------



## misudapi (25. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Tinky, 
ich habe noch eine Idee.
Hast du so ein billiges Fiegennetz, die man für 1 Euro bekommt? Das kannst du um das Fallrohr wickeln und mit den Rest wie ein Röckchen um die undichte Stelle ausbreiten.
Mit ein, zwei Steinen festmachen und die Mückenweibchen verzweifeln. 
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Patrick K (25. Apr. 2014)

du sollst den Fisch ja nur drei Tage reinsetzen dann wieder ab in en Teich ,der wird soviel mit fressen beschäftigt sein dem wird das bissel dunkler garnicht aufallen du kannst ja die Tonne mit einem Netz solange abdecken
Gruss Patrick


----------

